# Decided to Labor at Home...



## mom2beagain

Well after trying my hardest. It doesn't look like my little one is going to make it to the 24 week mark. My cervix reopened last night and started leaking fluid again. All this after my waters broke before Christmas. Our doctor was completely honest in telling us that there is nothing they can do before the 24 week mark. They won't even try. I am in the early stages of labor right now. I'm dilated to a 2, and contracting every 3 minutes. Husband and I decided that we would labor at home and go to the hospital when it gets closer to that time. We were in the ER yesterday, and they refused to do anything, as I am not far enough along. I truly hope that others understand. We have been through so much during this pregnancy and the hospital rules here are that they can not help a baby who is before the 24 week mark. If by some miracle we give birth to a baby girl who is breathing, they are not going to help her at all. I just think at this point in time, as depressed as I am, and knowing what I am entering in to, I would like to be comfortable at home as long as I possibly can be. I will keep everyone updated. God be with us.


----------



## mrsrof

So very sorry for your loss at this time, I think I would prefer to be at home also. 

You will be in my prayers x


----------



## Sassychic

I'm sorry to hear this. I'm sure it is quite difficult.


----------



## purplelilly

prayers are with you and your family hon!


----------



## Torontogal

Oh, no, this is a tragedy, is there not another hospital that is equipped for very premature babies that can help her? My thoughts are with you and sorry this is happening.


----------



## Tacey

So sorry you are going through this. I think you're right to stay in familiar surroundings as long as you can. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## lisab1986

Im so sorry :cry: Is there nothing they can do so stop the contractions? :hugs:


----------



## xloulabellex

I didn't want to read this :(

I'm so sorry, you've been through so much and i'm sorry it's ended this way.

Please stay as safe as you can at home, and go to hospital when the time is right. Be thinking of you <3 major hugs to you honey x x x x


----------



## cliqmo

Love and hugs and this difficult time xx


----------



## frangi33

how awful i really feel for you - it sounds like you have accepted the decision that they wont interfere. its so awful how only a few weeks can make such a difference. I try to look on things in the mind that perhaps they werent meant to be

I get terrified every day of this happening and wouldnt wish it on another person ever x


----------



## NuKe

I am so very sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

Honey, I am so sorry, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family and this difficult time. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Iamblessed

I am so sorry you are going through this!! Everyday I checked in and had hoped for you a better outcome. I think that now you have accepted what is happening being in the familiar is the best.A million :hug: go out to you and your family and many prayers. God be with you !!


----------



## mom2beagain

No for everyone that asked. There is not another hospital. This hospital is the 'baby' hospital in the area. The only one that has a NICU and the only one that deals with high risk pregnancy. They are basing this from a medical stand point, they will not do anything before 24 weeks, period.


----------



## Tigerlilyb

I can't believe they won't do a thing, I can't imagine the heartbreak at hearing those words. I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Babytimeagain

I have been thinking of you often and even posted a thread to check how you were after we talked about the renal pain we have both been going through....I didnt realise we could pm untill told!!
I am heartbroken to read this thread and my thoughts and love are with you and your family you have to do what is right for you and if thats staying at home then you do it (personaly I think Id do the same ) xxx


----------



## MissPeanut

So So Sorry! My thoughts are with you and your family x x x:hugs:


----------



## loving_life

So so sorry :( Thinking of you & your family xxxxxxxxx


----------



## bumpycat

I'm so sorry to hear this, I have been holding out hope for you since we first heard about Avery. All the best to you and your family, and we know you gave Alana her very best chance. :hugs:


----------



## Angelbabymama

I am so sorry :cry: my thoughts aand prayers are with you and your family :hugs: xxx


----------



## baby_mama87

So very sorry for your loss hun, thinking of you 

xxx


----------



## teal

I'm so sorry :( Thinking of you xx


----------



## mare

:cry: So sorry you are going through this, life can be very cruel x x x


----------



## Lillerina

Oh hun, I'm so sorry. I have been keeping you in my thoughts and will continue to do so.

:hugs:


----------



## Loz0912

I don't even know what to say right now. I'm so sorry x


----------



## geckorachel

This is heartbreaking and I'm very sorry to hear this is happening to you :( I will be thinking of you all. I'd want to be as comfortable as I could be as well xxxx


----------



## babycakes16

That's awful i'm so sorry, can't even imagine what you're going through :( xx


----------



## Geegees

I'm so so sorry. I'm shocked there is nothing they will / can do. 

Massive hugs to you, your family and your beautiful baby xxxx


----------



## socitycourty

So sorry to hear about this. You have just been through the wringer, you poor thing.
Just do what you need to do and be safe, hopefully at least this part will go easy on you.
:hugs:


----------



## newmommy23

I lost my daughter at 17 weeks as well, if you want to talk ever. My heart is with you.


----------



## daydreamdolli

I feel awful for you, wish there was a better way this will end. My thoughts are with you and your H at this difficult x


----------



## Gitlost80

Oh MaMa! Im so sorry.I was just thinking about you before you posted this. You are a very strong woman. I will be praying for your comfort and healing all day.


----------



## BintUmmi

so sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with you x


----------



## RBurnett

Very sorry to hear this has happend. Its so shocking that they wont do anyting before 24 weeks, its the same in the uk. Its just unfair!

My thoughts are with u x


----------



## PoodleMommy

I am SO SO sorry!!! How devastating!! I can't believe they won't give you the stitch or give you something to stop the labor... that strikes me as so cruel of them... I'm just so sorry you and baby are going through this!!


----------



## mom2beagain

Laying down at home and trying to keep as calm as I possibly can. OB called for an update... I have not dilated further. What the hell is my cervix doing? Not that I am upset in any way shape or form. Depending on how the day goes (she understands why I want to labor at home) we will go in tonight and have an ultrasound. She said that she shouldn't because after two attempts the stitch didn't hold but if my cervix came to a resting place if you will she would attempt the stitch again. I just don't know what to think anymore.


----------



## PoodleMommy

mom2beagain said:


> but if my cervix came to a resting place if you will she would attempt the stitch again. I just don't know what to think anymore.

Oh goodness! That's what I'm hoping for for you then!! Get loads of rest and pray for a miracle... I don't think it's impossible at this point!


----------



## Gitlost80

You are right,nothings impossible. I will also be praying for a miracle.


----------



## Geegees

Praying for you!


----------



## Torontogal

I hope that cervix stays put and they can get another stitch in! Thinking of you.... *hugs*


----------



## mommylam

I understand that they won't try to help the baby until 24 weeks.....it's not just that hospital but essentially all hospitals as the youngest to ever survive was just over 23 weeks. However, I don't understand that they don't do more to help your body hold onto the pregnancy....like giving you something to stop the contractions....they do that all the time!!!! 
I was happy to see the update that offered some hope for you and your precious little girl. I will pray that your cervix has stopped dilating and that your OB will do another stitch....maybe all this steps will get you to your V day!!!! 
Praying for you and your little girl. You have tried so hard to give her a chance and it's just heartbreaking how much you have both struggled!!!!


----------



## Nat0619

Oh my god hun, I can't begin to imagine what you are going through :nope: Praying that your cervix stops dilating and they can try another stitch for you.

You and your little girl are in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:


----------



## Wildfire81

I really feel for you. Saying that, I unfortunately know there is nothing they can or will do at the hospital because of 17 weeks is pretty far from 24 weeks and if a baby survived, their would be so much damage to the child. I know this is not what you want to hear, but this does not mean I do not have compassion for you. My only advice is after you labor, please go to your doctor to make sure you do not develop an infection afterwards.

I do have to wonder, did they try medication to stop labor, or just say no?


----------



## whispernikki

Thinking of you x


----------



## laura077

All my thoughts and prayers are with you and your little girl.


----------



## lisab1986

I think you need to ask the ob to put an elestic band round your cervix ..keep the lil monkey in! I really hope you dont dialate anymore.


----------



## dizz

Everything crossed for you.


----------



## mom2beagain

They won't even try to give me anything. They did the last time. The way that they see it now, they tried their best.


----------



## Iamblessed

This just really frustrates me to no end!! My hospital and docs would do everything in their power first to stop the labor and secondly would do everything to keep baby in!! Would I love to give these people a piece of my mind!! I think this wrongful to you and your sweet baby!! this is what I have to say *&^% %$#*#((@&&!^@#*!! and then some!! You and your baby are in my prayers and I just hope by the grace of God that your labor stops and that your cervix quits dialating and LO holds on!! big big :hug: to you and yours!!


----------



## Sew_Sweet

I'm so sorry - we are all thinking of you and your sweet little one today


----------



## ifoundmysoul

:hugs:


----------



## misshopefull

My thoughts are with you. So sorry your going through this :hugs:


----------



## amy19604

so sorry :( xx


----------



## libbylou

This sucks :( I am praying that your cervix stays put and that little girl manages to hang in there for as long as possible!! :hugs:


----------



## Gitlost80

Thinking of you....:hugs:


----------



## mom2beagain

Contractions are still 2 minutes apart. Cervix is holding at 3. Going for an ultrasound now and we will go from there. OB is worried about infection and the obvious problem of delivering the baby. :( I'll have contractions all day every day for the rest of this pregnancy as long as this baby stays put. Thanks for the support... its been a long day... and I am EXHAUSTED.


----------



## comicwife

praying for your little miracle:hugs:


----------



## neeemes

Sending you lots of :hugs: x


----------



## mommylam

Thinking of you....


----------



## Gitlost80

Fingers crossed for good news at your ultrasound. I was reading another story in Gestational Complications for another lady and although her stitch failed, they kept her on hospital bed rest with her feet up and head down. You make sure you scream at the top of your lungs for them to help you in every possible way available. Dont take no for answer. Good Luck MaMa,everyone will be thinking of you tonight.


----------



## Babytimeagain

Wanted to check in before I went to bed... I hope come morning there will be a positive post saying that the scan was good and you got a stich... everything crossed for you xx


----------



## mom2beagain

Gitlost80 said:


> Fingers crossed for good news at your ultrasound. I was reading another story in Gestational Complications for another lady and although her stitch failed, they kept her on hospital bed rest with her feet up and head down. You make sure you scream at the top of your lungs for them to help you in every possible way available. Dont take no for answer. Good Luck MaMa,everyone will be thinking of you tonight.

THANK YOU for posting this. I am going to bring this up as soon as I get in the room with the OB. Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Iamblessed

will be praying for you and baby and as I said by the grace of God I hope all this stops for you!! Again God be with you and his angels to protect you and baby!!:hug:


----------



## EmmySmurf

I'm sooo sorry you're going through this. My thoughts and best wishes are with you, your family and your bubba. x x


----------



## HellBunny

My thoughts are with you sweetheart xxx


----------



## Buddysmum89

_I cant imagine how frustrating and emotionally exhausting all this must be for you  Hopefully a miracle will happen that will save your daughter and you!. My prayers and love are with you at this difficult time _


----------



## stickylizard

I am thinking of you and hoping for a miracle xxx


----------



## PoodleMommy

mom2beagain said:


> Gitlost80 said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for good news at your ultrasound. I was reading another story in Gestational Complications for another lady and although her stitch failed, they kept her on hospital bed rest with her feet up and head down. You make sure you scream at the top of your lungs for them to help you in every possible way available. Dont take no for answer. Good Luck MaMa,everyone will be thinking of you tonight.
> 
> THANK YOU for posting this. I am going to bring this up as soon as I get in the room with the OB. Thank you, thank you, thank you.Click to expand...

That is SO encouraging!! YES, please kick and scream (not literally :D) and insist that they do everything possible to keep baby in there!! I know they can't help if she's born yet, so make sure they do whatever possible to ensure she stays put!! I've been thinking of you all day and am hoping for the best!!


----------



## CountryDarlin

I am so terribly sorry for you having to go thru this.:hugs: I'll deff be praying for you and your LO...I saw the post about a possible stitch, hopefully the dr's will help in some way! xoxo


----------



## MagicalLeigh

:hugs:


----------



## Babytimeagain

Just checking in to bump this thread up as I know so many of us are watching for updates xx


----------



## SnowWhite90

I remember seeing a post of yours a few weeks ago honey, I am truly sorry your having a rough time!! Its not fair :'( Thinking of you and your precious baby!xx


----------



## Gitlost80

Im hoping that not seeing you updating means you are in the Hospital on bed rest. We are all crossing our fingers for a miracle still!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

im keeping my fingers crossed for you hun i really do hope they can do something to hold your LO in there till 24 weeks xxx


----------



## bumphenders

My thoughts are with you and your family! I hope they do something to help both you and your little baby! Like a few other ladies have said...Don't take No for an answer!
I pray LO stays put for awhile longer.

:flow:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Good heavens hun:( Prayers to you and your family xxxxxx


----------



## _jellybean_

Praying for you, your LO, and your family. :hugs:


----------



## mom2beagain

Hi everyone. I am utterly exhausted. Got to the hospital, had the ultrasound, was sent immediately to L&D as Alana's heart rate was 97. She was not tolerating the extended labor very well. Poor princess. I labored through the night, never dilating further than a 3. Finally at 5 am they started me on some magnesium sulfate again and at 7 am they slowed and then finally stopped. Got another stitched placed at I have no idea what time because I am pretty off it right now. I doubt I will be leaving the hospital any time soon. I am allowed up to pee, and take a shower once every two days. Other than that, no sitting, laying only. Sitting will put pressure on my pelvis and cervix. Her heart rate is slowly improving coming in at 117 a few minutes ago. We are trying to stay hopeful even though the DRS have been pretty ignorant the whole time. I really wish there was another hospital to go to. :(


----------



## libbylou

I am sorry to hear you're having problems with the medical staff but SO happy to hear that the contractions have stopped and they've given you another stitch!


----------



## mom2beagain

Stitch number 3. It better hold or I am super gluing my foof shut.


----------



## chezziepie

aww i just read your story and I have everything crossed for you x x x I will keep you in my prayers


----------



## bumpycat

That is the best news I've heard all day! I've been wondering how you and Alana were doing. Stick in there, bean, only 6 weeks to v-day ......


----------



## AEM1803

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Everything crossed over here for you!


----------



## mom2beagain

They just dosed me up with my pain meds for my kidneys.. seeing as how they hurt like hell and I haven't had anything in 28 hours. I am going to lay down and get some sleep now. I grounded Alana to my uterus.. hopefully this time she listens. I keep telling her I know she is anxious to meet me and I am just as anxious to meet her, but 36 weeks would be nice. Come on V-Day. Good night/afternoon/morning ladies. Thank you for being here for me. Its nice to have people to talk to.


----------



## cliqmo

Ah that is good news! Keep well and keep rested :hugs:


----------



## Geegees

Phew! Keeping up the prayers for you x


----------



## Iamblessed

So glad to hear all the contractions stopped and they restiched you!!! Hang on baby and let mommy have a break!! hugggss and all my prayers are with you!! stay on the bed and sleep girl you need it. Take care and keep updating!!


----------



## maria86

Here is the link to that article about a lady that was upside down during her pregnancy: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2076768/Donna-Kelly-spends-10-weeks-lying-upside-avoid-miscarriage.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

We are praying for you and your princess!!!:hugs:


----------



## nicki01

Hoping LO stay in for you!


----------



## Abby_

Hope your LO keeps cooking. Wishing you all the best. :hugs:


----------



## Tacey

Hoping your little girl stays put. Great to hear some good news, although I'm sure you're going through hell :(


----------



## EmmySmurf

Aww I'm so glad your contractions have stopped and you were able to have another stitch. Been thinking about you lots today hoping everything was ok. Thanks for updating us and enjoy your very very deserved rest. Here's hoping your little girly keeps cooking for quite a few more weeks :D 
Fingers and toes crossed for you x x


----------



## Torontogal

I'm so glad it stopped and you were able to get a stitch, all the best to you, I am thinking of you and your little girl!


----------



## Babytimeagain

That is such encouraging news and just what I was hoping to read as I logged on and came to this thread....I am praying that this stich gets you to your Vday xxx


----------



## mom2beagain

I may have literally punched my doctor in the face. Not sure how that is going to work out legally. :( 
 
After I got about an hour of sleep they woke me up for another U/S to check Alana and her heart rate. It was back to 94. The doctor said that she is not going to make it and they wanted to give me medication to speed up the process and deliver her. "POW"... I do feel bad about doing it... but I was so upset. 

Husband and I are not even about to let that happen. Alana has been through a rough time... and there is nothing saying that she is not going to improve. I think she deserves more than a few hours to come out of what happened. With all the drugs they have me on right now, there is nothing saying that it is not the meds causing a drop in heart rate. Husband flipped out as well. 

The OB said that we are being selfish and only delaying the inevitable. I DON'T CARE. My baby has every right to live just like you or I do. 

Any one else think that we are being ridiculous? I feel more comfortable turning here for guidance and advice as I don't have anyone but husband to talk to, and other than his ridiculous pregnant sister... we are not getting much support from anyone else. His parents told us we should probably just get it over with so we can move on. WHAT THE HELL DOES THAT MEAN? As long as my princess has a heart beat I will do everything in my power to give her the chance that she deserves. She didn't ask to be brought into this world... my husband and I prayed for her, and her sister. We lost one already.. I am not ready to say goodbye to my other angel. My mother made the comment that I have Gavin, so I shouldn't be so upset. I think I may go postal.


----------



## Tacey

I can't believe they have suggested that to you! I'm not surprised you acted as you did. Keep fighting for your little one :hugs:


----------



## ladyjayne

i think you did the right thing. How dare they even suggest your being selfish. fighting for your childs life is nothing to be ashamed of. I have everything crossed for you hoping that your little one keeps fighting. x


----------



## chezziepie

OMG if i were you i would fight every step of the way you are so brave hold on tight little one x x x


----------



## naitken

Keep fighting (well, not literally)!


----------



## venusflytrap

Keep fighting. Give her every chance. In the end the decision is left up to only one person. Trust in him. Good luck.


----------



## Gitlost80

Keep up that fighting Spirit. Only God can play God. If you end up having to let her go,at least you will be able to look back and know that you did everything in your power to give her a chance.I will be thinking about you. Stay strong!


----------



## Torontogal

That Dr. sounds like an ass and he deserved it! Your little girl needs that fighting chance. And you're right the heartbeat issue could be due to the meds. I will keep thinking of you and hoping the situation improves!


----------



## mom and ttc

mom2beagain said:


> I may have literally punched my doctor in the face. Not sure how that is going to work out legally. :(
> 
> After I got about an hour of sleep they woke me up for another U/S to check Alana and her heart rate. It was back to 94. The doctor said that she is not going to make it and they wanted to give me medication to speed up the process and deliver her. "POW"... I do feel bad about doing it... but I was so upset.
> 
> Husband and I are not even about to let that happen. Alana has been through a rough time... and there is nothing saying that she is not going to improve. I think she deserves more than a few hours to come out of what happened. With all the drugs they have me on right now, there is nothing saying that it is not the meds causing a drop in heart rate. Husband flipped out as well.
> 
> The OB said that we are being selfish and only delaying the inevitable. I DON'T CARE. My baby has every right to live just like you or I do.
> 
> Any one else think that we are being ridiculous? I feel more comfortable turning here for guidance and advice as I don't have anyone but husband to talk to, and other than his ridiculous pregnant sister... we are not getting much support from anyone else. His parents told us we should probably just get it over with so we can move on. WHAT THE HELL DOES THAT MEAN? As long as my princess has a heart beat I will do everything in my power to give her the chance that she deserves. She didn't ask to be brought into this world... my husband and I prayed for her, and her sister. We lost one already.. I am not ready to say goodbye to my other angel. My mother made the comment that I have Gavin, so I shouldn't be so upset. I think I may go postal.

Are you fucking kidding me?? sorry for the language, i never cuss. but what is going on... 

first off, what is your fmily thinking???? do they use their brain, it is a family member, she has a hb... get it over with??? what just take her out and let her die?yes you have your son, but everybody wants more kids and you cannot say you have your son you "dont deserve more" 

and your doc? wants to induce labor to kill her, mybe she will mke it pst 24 weeks and will be a healthy baby girl, there will be the chance she wont make it but at least you and oh gave her the chnce, she is your daughter no matter if you re 17 or 40 weeks pregnant. can you see another doc, is there maybe a other hospital a few hrs away? i know you said there is non in your area but maybe a little further away?


----------



## Tigerlilyb

I think I would've done the same! One minute they give you a stitch and medicine to save her, and now they want her out? I don't think so! They CAN'T make that decision for you. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the stitch holds!


----------



## anniehannie

Wow - I'm speechless at your doctor and your family!!

We are all here for you and praying for you and Alana. You and your hubby are doing the right thing giving her a chance. I agree with other posts - it is in the hands of god what the outcome will be.

Of course we pray and live in hope that Alana makes it but if this is not her time then you and your hubby need the comfort of knowing you did everything you could and believe me you are - you have been through so much and are truly amazing.

I have everything crossed and will continue to check in for updates xx


----------



## mare

mom2beagain said:


> I may have literally punched my doctor in the face. Not sure how that is going to work out legally. :(
> 
> After I got about an hour of sleep they woke me up for another U/S to check Alana and her heart rate. It was back to 94. The doctor said that she is not going to make it and they wanted to give me medication to speed up the process and deliver her. "POW"... I do feel bad about doing it... but I was so upset.
> 
> Husband and I are not even about to let that happen. Alana has been through a rough time... and there is nothing saying that she is not going to improve. I think she deserves more than a few hours to come out of what happened. With all the drugs they have me on right now, there is nothing saying that it is not the meds causing a drop in heart rate. Husband flipped out as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The OB said that we are being selfish and only delaying the inevitable. I DON'T CARE. My baby has every right to live just like you or I do.
> 
> Any one else think that we are being ridiculous? I feel more comfortable turning here for guidance and advice as I don't have anyone but husband to talk to, and other than his ridiculous pregnant sister... we are not getting much support from anyone else. His parents told us we should probably just get it over with so we can move on. WHAT THE HELL DOES THAT MEAN? As long as my princess has a heart beat I will do everything in my power to give her the chance that she deserves. She didn't ask to be brought into this world... my husband and I prayed for her, and her sister. We lost one already.. I am not ready to say goodbye to my other angel. My mother made the comment that I have Gavin, so I shouldn't be so upset. I think I may go postal.

Jesus!!!! have these people got no heart :hissy:
Keep strong you have lots of support here x x:flower:


----------



## libbylou

I would have told the doctor to go fuck himself! Pardon my french...
If you weren't already in a stressful situation I would seriously consider lodging a complaint against the doctor for his behavior, it is not acceptable for a care provider to tell you that you are being selfish by fighting to keep your child alive.

You keep fighting for that little girl. If I was in your shoes I would fight for her until her heart stopped beating.
I'm praying for you both :hugs:


----------



## maria86

What a son of a B*****!! I would have done exactly the same thing!!!

Is there really no other doctor / hospital that you can go to? You should run, not walk away from that douche!!!


----------



## mommylam

That sounds terrible.....on all accounts. Your doctor sounds like a complete asshole and should support you in everything that you do until the baby decides that the baby is done. Also, I think your mother really should have held her tongue as being thankful for one child does not make it easier or okay to lose another! 
I do not envy the situation you are in at all but you have a strength and a spirit in you that you can be sure Alana has too.....she's really hung in there.....I only hope that she can hang in there with you a bit longer!!!!


----------



## PoodleMommy

You're doing the right thing!! I would demand a different OB if I were you... one with some actual COMPASSION!! :hugs:


----------



## sandilion

I am speechless ....

You are in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## bubbywings

I'm so VERY sorry or tour loss and grief. I don't even know what to say. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## HopefulKirsty

Keep fighting! You are doing the right thing giving your little princess the best possible chance. Can't believe some idiot would want to end the life of an innocent baby. Thinking of you, hope that stitch is holding.


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

Its 3am here in the uk, i wanted to check how you and your princess where getting on. I seriously cant believe your dr suggested that. It is so disgusting. Your little girl is a little person she ahould be given the same fighting chance as every other person. Come on they give new kidneys to alcohics ffs! You did the right thing by punching him. I would have done the same.

As for your family...i am speachless well and truely!

Your in my thoughts hoping for the greatest miracle this year could offer :hugs: stay strong xxx


----------



## NC_Sarah

I'm so sorry you are going through this. Like everyone else has said, this doctor is unbelievable and deserved a good smack. You have the right to fight as hard as you can for your LO and it doesn't make you selfish...it makes you a good mom and shows how worthy you are of this baby.


----------



## Cherbare

sending positive thoughts your way, i can't even imagine what your going through I can only hope that all turns out ok. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## _jellybean_

Sending you :hugs2: and thinking of you.


----------



## EveEnRoute

Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you and Alana xx


----------



## beccad

What will be will be but you have to exhaust every option first otherwise you'll always wonder if you could have done something more. 

You're not selfish - keep fighting for Alana xx


----------



## xloulabellex

I would have punched them too!

<3 I wouldn't be surprised if it dropped from the meds, yes? 

Either way.. keep fighting! At least you know you are doing everything in your power to try your hardest. We are all so proud of you xxx


----------



## Martz

Thinking of you and praying for a miracle for little Alana. You're giving her every possible chance you can and shouldnt be made to feel bad for that :hugs: xxxx


----------



## geckorachel

Bloody hell, what is it with doctors! I'd have told him where to go! I fully support you in doing everything you can to keep her safe and alive. I would do ANYTHING for my little one so I can only imagine how horrendous this must be for you, Keep strong and don't let them bully you into doing anything you don't want to do. She is your child, shame on your family too. I have my fingers crossed for you all. I wanted to say also that Alana is a beautiful name xxxx


----------



## frangi33

ALL fingers and toes crossed for you - whiles there a chance you should do your best to keep your little girl alive - you are brilliant mother and you are doing the most you can for you little girl x


----------



## feeble

are there any updates today xx


----------



## BintUmmi

Wow can't believe so much has happened since I last read the thread! 

What a rollercoaster, I can't believe how unsupportive the doctors and everyone are being, keep up the fight! We all would if we were in your shoes!

I am hoping & praying for the best outcome, keep us updated if you can xxx


----------



## NickyNack

I would be reminding your doc he has a duty of care to ALL living persons - just because she's not born yet does not make her any less of a responsibility than you, the RTA victim down the corridor, or the cancer patient in the next bed!!!

No chance would I allow them to suggest that. I am behind you 100%, as long as her heart is beating, you are in with a chance of making (at least) your V-Day!! 

Keep fighting, and best of luck for you both xx :hugs: xx


----------



## libbylou

Just popping in to check on you guys, saying lots of prayers for you and your little Alana :hugs:


----------



## Babytimeagain

The doctor is an arse... asking a mum to give up on her child is like asking the world to stop turning!!!
Us mums would fight till the end of our lives for our children you are not being cruel you are being a mum and whatever the outcome you can know you did everything in your power for your daughter....love to you xxx


----------



## mom2beagain

Sorry I didn't update earlier. I am feeling extremely under the weather. Pretty sure its just exhaustion. By the time I fall asleep here I have a nurse coming in for vitals, or my IV alarm is going off, one of the million doctors is stopping in, or its time to get meds. 

Alana is doing better. Heart rate at 124. Better than yesterday. They have been checking it every hour. The don't want to check my cervix for two weeks. They are going to do an ultrasound and measure it later today.


----------



## babybrums

So glad hear heart rate is going back up. I'm glad they admitted you and I hope they exhaust every option to make sure your little one will be okay!


----------



## branjo

Oh wow what a HORRIBLE thing to go through and have the staff and doctors treat you that way!! Horrifying. I am praying that you and your little one make it through this ok. SO far so good. Glad that her heart rate is staying up. :) Keep us updated I will be following your post. Lots of prayers and love sent your way!!!!


----------



## Wildfire81

mom2beagain said:


> Sorry I didn't update earlier. I am feeling extremely under the weather. Pretty sure its just exhaustion. By the time I fall asleep here I have a nurse coming in for vitals, or my IV alarm is going off, one of the million doctors is stopping in, or its time to get meds.
> 
> Alana is doing better. Heart rate at 124. Better than yesterday. They have been checking it is going to do an ultrasound and measure it later today.

I am glad things are a little better. I hope you feel better. As a nursing worker until recently, some advice to try to not move the arm your IV is in much, anytime the line isn't flowing, the plum pump will start beeping. It will drive you insane!


----------



## HellBunny

Thinking of you hun xxx


----------



## andersondyson

Hi, Ive been reading this post and just needed to drop in and leave a message of support! I admire you for what you are going through, you love your baby from the second the line turns pink (or blue) and no matter what anyone says or does you can not switch off your love. I had a miscarriage at 6 weeks and was devestated, so to go through what you are going through must be totally emotionally draining!! All the very best of luck and I look forward to reading good news on here. Sending thoughts and hugs to you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mom and ttc

mom2beagain said:


> Sorry I didn't update earlier. I am feeling extremely under the weather. Pretty sure its just exhaustion. By the time I fall asleep here I have a nurse coming in for vitals, or my IV alarm is going off, one of the million doctors is stopping in, or its time to get meds.
> 
> Alana is doing better. Heart rate at 124. Better than yesterday. They have been checking it every hour. The don't want to check my cervix for two weeks. They are going to do an ultrasound and measure it later today.

her hb went up and they just wanted to let you lAbor yesterday! i cant believe it! 
you will make it! just a few more weeks :)


----------



## xarlenex

Just caught up with this and I don't blame you at all for punching the doctor! :hugs: to you and your family and fx'd Alana stays put for much longer xx


----------



## StaceyKor

Sorry to hear ur going through this. Sounds awful! I'm really glad to hear Alana's HR has increased again. Fingers crossed things keep improving. Take care xx


----------



## ifoundmysoul

im glad her HB has gone up for you... x


----------



## sunny days

Thinking of you! Glad to hear the update and that her heartbeat is going up. :hugs:


----------



## _jellybean_

Thinking of you...xxxx


----------



## Gitlost80

Hang in there baby girl


----------



## Jade_Kitten

wishing you the best....you and your baby are both fighters! &#9829;


----------



## frangi33

Glad to hear she is doing better - sounds like the hospital have now changed their attitude x you must have knocked some sense into them , literally


----------



## SaMa86

Praying for you and your little girl! I think you're such a hero for all you're going through. And if it's any consolation...I would have punched the dr too! you stay in that bed and fight for your little girls life!!!


----------



## HopefulKirsty

glad to log on and read a positive update. Hang in there Alana. YOu can do it!


----------



## Mrsctobe

Im so sorry your going through this. i think it is awful the doctors wont even try if baby is born alive. sending you hugs xxx


----------



## berrybean

This must be so awful for you. got all my fingers crossed that she stays in there nice a cosy for many more weeks to come x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I've just read through this entire thread, I haven't seen it before, and I just want to tell you that you are a truly inspiring woman, you have so much strength and I really hope there is a miracle left for you and your precious little princess. Sounds like she is listening to you and staying grounded lol, a sign she might be a good girl when she's older lol. I don't know you but I am proud of you!!!! I won't say don't give up because I can tell that there is no way you will...not while her heart is still beating. You are a wonderful person and a wonderful mother and I will keep you in my thoughts and keep everything crossed that is anatomically possible to cross that your beautiful baby girl will make it to the world safe and sound and will keep cooking for a good many weeks yet.


----------



## geckorachel

Glad to hear her heartbeat picked up, keep on fighting :) Will be checking in for updates, take care xxxx


----------



## Geegees

Sounding more promising! Hope you start to feel better soon x


----------



## nikki1304

I am so sorry hun! 

The same thing happened to my sister on the 15th dec. She was 20 weeks, just 2 days ahead of me and gave birth to my beautiful nephew Carter :'( he was fully formed and perfect and so small. 

My heart goes out to you and you're family <3


----------



## _jellybean_

Checking in to see how you and your LO are doing.


----------



## KahluaCupcake

I am so happy to hear that Alana is doing better. Absolute shame on the doctor who suggested they just "hurry along the inevitable." And shame on your mother and MIL as well. Your little girl has been a fighter from the very beginning.....and you, you have been so strong. Someone else may have given in and just "accepted their fate" from the beginning.
I don't want to plant false hopes, but I really, truly hope that some day you can tell Alana this story, and she will know how loved she really is.
The fact that she stabilized is a good sign. I'm not a doctor. I'm not a professional. I'm also the mommy of an angel who I never got to hold, and a mommy to be. It is wonderful that your little girl WANTS to live. If she didn't, or if she had a condition that made her fate "inevitable," well, fate would have taken over already. 
Again, I don't want to plant false hopes...but I am really hoping to see that you and your little girl make it. You are an amazing mother, and she is lucky to have you. <3


----------



## frangi33

I hope everything is going ok?


----------



## mom2beagain

Good Evening ladies. 

I want to let everyone know that I have the most amazing, strong, beautiful daughter. I know we are all biased when it comes to our children, but honestly, her strength, gives me strength. Her heart rate is back to 167 where it normally is. She is kicking away, rolling around, and back to her normal extremely active self. So much so that during the scan about an hour ago they could not look at one part for too long because she is NOT a fan of the US wand... she runs/swims away from it. She did have a case of hiccups though. From this scan... she is showing at 20+3. Two weeks ahead of what I should be at. Holy big girl! I am in tears writing this because it amazes me that I can be so insanely ill, and she is growing ahead of schedule. I'm not going to spill my religious preferences on anyone, but God truly has blessed me with a special gift. Not that my son and my angel baby aren't special, but there is something about Alana that truly inspires me. 

My husband surprised me with my favorite flowers and a home-made card from my son. I will admit that I am still terribly ill, but somehow it no longer matters. My anxiety has been getting the better of me... hence the long break for updates (they shot me up with an anxiety medication after another panic attack and I passed out...finally). So.. the doctors have decided instead of keeping her at 18 weeks gestation, they will put her at the 20 week mark. FOUR MORE WEEKS! And after that, each and every single extra day she can stay cooking is a blessing. 

Again, thank you so much for your support. My husband and I are truly touched. Considering the amount of support we have gotten from family and friends (almost none) it touches our hearts to know that there are good honest people in the world and even though you may not know them personally, they can leave an amazing imprint on your heart. 

So tonight I will leave you with this, keep the prayers coming (THEY ARE OBVIOUSLY WORKING!!!!) and I wish each and every one of you a lifetime of blessings and happiness. You truly deserve it. Thank you so much for being the rock that we so desperately need at this time. (Other than each other of course!)


----------



## Jo20072007

That's amazing news! Well done to you and your precious girl! And bumped up two weeks closer is brilliant! :-D keep fighting both of you xx


----------



## Randianne

That is amazing. I'm so happy for you! What a strong little lady. And what an amazing mother you are for fighting for her like you have. You'll have so much fun later telling her the story of how Mommy punched the arrogant jerk of a doctor who didn't want to give her a chance! Both of you are still in my prayers, but I'm so thrilled you're both doing well!!


----------



## Pinkie88

Wonderful news!! Absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## libbylou

I teared up when I read this! I am so happy that she's doing well and measuring ahead of schedule, now you've only got 4 weeks to go before she's viable in case she decides not to stay put full term!

Hang in there Alana!


----------



## PoodleMommy

mom2beagain said:


> Good Evening ladies.
> 
> I want to let everyone know that I have the most amazing, strong, beautiful daughter. I know we are all biased when it comes to our children, but honestly, her strength, gives me strength. Her heart rate is back to 167 where it normally is. She is kicking away, rolling around, and back to her normal extremely active self. So much so that during the scan about an hour ago they could not look at one part for too long because she is NOT a fan of the US wand... she runs/swims away from it. She did have a case of hiccups though. From this scan... she is showing at 20+3. Two weeks ahead of what I should be at. Holy big girl! I am in tears writing this because it amazes me that I can be so insanely ill, and she is growing ahead of schedule. I'm not going to spill my religious preferences on anyone, but God truly has blessed me with a special gift.  Not that my son and my angel baby aren't special, but there is something about Alana that truly inspires me.
> 
> My husband surprised me with my favorite flowers and a home-made card from my son. I will admit that I am still terribly ill, but somehow it no longer matters. My anxiety has been getting the better of me... hence the long break for updates (they shot me up with an anxiety medication after another panic attack and I passed out...finally). So.. the doctors have decided instead of keeping her at 18 weeks gestation, they will put her at the 20 week mark. FOUR MORE WEEKS! And after that, each and every single extra day she can stay cooking is a blessing.
> 
> Again, thank you so much for your support. My husband and I are truly touched. Considering the amount of support we have gotten from family and friends (almost none) it touches our hearts to know that there are good honest people in the world and even though you may not know them personally, they can leave an amazing imprint on your heart.
> 
> So tonight I will leave you with this, keep the prayers coming (THEY ARE OBVIOUSLY WORKING!!!!) and I wish each and every one of you a lifetime of blessings and happiness. You truly deserve it. Thank you so much for being the rock that we so desperately need at this time. (Other than each other of course!)

THIS IS AMAZING NEWS!!!!!!!!! I have goosebumps!!! She is such a fighter and I pray she will hang in there four more weeks (or even longer)! What a wonderful update!!


----------



## mommylam

Absolutely amazing update! So glad to hear that not only is Alana doing better but she is absolutely thriving!!!! I will continue to send up prayers for you and your precious daughter....you've both got such a fighting spirit! It is such an inspiration to us all!!!!


----------



## arlosmama

I have been following this thread and yet to post because I can't imagine what I could say...but after reading this I am just so so happy for you and so proud that you stood your ground and stuck with your little one. This goes to show how strong a mothers instinct is. I think you are the perfect example of showing us all how strong and resilient our babies and us are. Wonderful news and please keep us updated. Rest as much as you can and keep talking to that little lady in there. She needs her mama and you are her gift....be well...


----------



## henrysmumkaz

You really are an incredible lady. Your daughter already takes after you, by the sounds of things!! So pleased to read shes doing so well in there. Also sorry to read you're so ill. Your body is obviously putting EVERYTHING into keeping Alana going - I hope you are proud of yourself because you should be!! 

I'm so looking forward to seeing your little miracle. Wish time would hurry up!!


----------



## kristinaxo

I'm sitting in tears just now because I am so so so happy for you that things have improved, can't imagine what it must of been like so far and i am inspired by your story and wish you and alana all the best and yous are in my prayers that everything carries on well :) it just shows you that doctors and medics are not always right & to stand your ground & it has really payed off :D xx


----------



## babypeanut25

While reading your last post i burst into tears. I am so happy and thankful to the Lord for holding you and Alana in His hands. I pray that you continue to get better and your sweet girl grows stronger.


----------



## babybrums

So glad to hear everything is getting better. I think about you and Alana everyday. I come on here just to check for an update. Keep it up Alana - you have a mommy who has fought so hard for you and loves you so much!


----------



## Gitlost80

Keep up the good work.I have faith in miracles,and your baby is already a miracle.You are both fighters and only have a little further to go. Keep them feet up and head down  There is another website that my friend discovered while on bed rest called Keep em cookin' or something similar to that. Its for ladies on bedrest,it may have some helpful info on it too. I will keep my prayers going strong!


----------



## Apres

I think your little girl is amazing and thank you so much for sharing this with all of us. It's incredible how much this has touched me. I wish you both nothing but the best, you truly are an inspiration and a great mom. Keep fighting and your little girl will do the same.


----------



## The Alchemist

I'm cheering for you and your little girl. She's doing amazing, and it makes me happy to have read that she's so persistent and such a little warrior.


----------



## Iamblessed

Just wanted to say I am so happy for you and tears came to my eyes reading this update!! What a miracle and ty Lord for keeping this baby safe. 20 weeks is awesome and will keep praying for the Lord and His angels to continue to protect LO and that He will heal your health quickly!! Hope you feel better soon and Alana hang in there and stay put!! :hug:!!


----------



## mom2beagain

She won't let me sleep... kicking away. I wouldn't have it any other way. My nurse came in to take vitals... she said, "I'd thought you'd be asleep again". Me- "Nope my little angel is kicking away." Her -"I'm sorry do you want something to help you sleep." Me - "Are you insane... after the week I just had... I could stay up and feel her kick me to death for days." The nurse just smiled and said that when she has children if she could be anything like I am, she would be blessed. Made me cry. 

Have a good night ladies. I figured since I was up I would check on some other threads, and post a rant about the SILS of DEATH! :) I'm going to kick back, watch some TV and play with my daughter! :) :) :) :)


----------



## Pinkie88

I am so glad your prayers are being answered! Feeling her kick must be the best thing in the world! :)


----------



## NickyNack

:happydance: I'm so happy for you xx


----------



## StaceyKor

I'm so glad to hear things are looking up hun! Sounds like ur lil girl is a fighter, just like her mummy xx


----------



## cliqmo

Your update brought tears to my eyes, you and your daughter have incredible spirit :hugs:


----------



## ifoundmysoul

"When the world says, "Give up,"
Hope whispers, Try it one more time."


----------



## Tacey

What an amazing update to wake up to! Thoughts and prayers with you and your incredible little one!


----------



## lisab1986

Oh bless her lets just hope she can hang in there another 4 weeks ..or longer! I have no doubt if she was born at 24 weeks she would defy all odds just like shes doing now.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Your last 2 updates have brought tears to my eyes. You truly are an inspiring woman and I just know your wonderful daughter will pull through, she is determined and stubborn just like her mother lol, she won't give up without a fight. She is obviously meant for this world if she has thrived that much and making it so it's less time she has to worry you for. Sounds like the perfect daughter to me. Good luck to you both. xx


----------



## SaMa86

Come on Alana! You little soldier!! I literally sit here reading your story and when i see your updates, a little "YESSSS|" escapes me!!!! This has just been such a blessing to read! keep strong! xxxx


----------



## Babytimeagain

I have just come on to see if there was any new news and wow I couldnt of hoped to read anything better than your two updates...2 extra weeks and a healthy heart rate and baby kicking away...I am so happy for you :) xx


----------



## xloulabellex

Yay :D 

wow.. 20 weeks, how amazing! And so glad she's kicking away!

Keep it up beautiful girlies!! xxx


----------



## TwilightAgain

Oh my, her progress is amazing! I'm so happy things are looking positive!!


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

fantastic news :) Keeping everything crossed for you!! xxxxx


----------



## HopefulKirsty

2 amazing updates! Sooo happy for you, 2 weeks makes a massive difference. You can definitely do it now! What a inspirational little girl you have :)


----------



## mrsrof

Have been checking for updates every time I come on here and I am sat at my desk nearly crying in awe at how strong both you and your little Alana are. You are both in my prayers xxx


----------



## mummy2b2010

aww what a couple of amazing updates hunnie, i am soooo glad they moved u up to 20 weeks, i defo am praying for you all...a nice strong hearbeat aswel is fantastic honestly this is such a happy update i could cry. xxxx


----------



## Nat0619

Oh this is fantastic news :happydance: You are both so, so strong. What a strong little fighter you have inside you and so, so fantastic that they have bumped you up to over 20 weeks :thumbup: Hang in there both. Praying for you :hugs:


----------



## Martz

Fantastic news that they have put you forward to 20 weeks!!!! Praying for you and your little fighter xxxx


----------



## amandabear

I have just read your story and i think you are an amazing mummy and have an amazing little girl :0), im praying for you that everything works out.xx


----------



## Torontogal

I am so happy for you, this is great news!!! I will keep thinking of you both!


----------



## mom2beagain

Oh and the fantastic news just keeps coming! Just had a wonderful shower... IV pole and all.. I don't care it felt flipping orgasmic. :) Also... most of ya knew that once my kidneys went kaput I was having to use a catheter to use the bathroom. Well thanks to a good strong kick from Alana I peed all over myself this morning and have been going on my own ever since! Ha ha... I don't even care that she is playing with my bladder... and going every ten minutes is wonderful compared to sticking a tube in my foof all the time. LMAO! I called DH immediately and he just laughed at me. I said, honey, at this moment in time I need to be happy for all the little victories, even if that means changing panties ten times a day. :) 

Going for a scan in a little while to check my water level. Let's hope its increased. At this point I have no doubt that it has. My OB came in this morning and told me that he normally is not religious but he went home and prayed after seeing what a change two days has made for my little one. He said in his 21 years of delivering high risk mommies and babies, he has never seen something like this happen before. 

So thanks for my lost loved ones, and my dear precious angel Avery. I know that they are all putting in a good word with the big man for me. I will update you later ladies. I feel fantastic today. :)


----------



## frangi33

Woo hoo!


----------



## bumpycat

That's amazing! You're amazing! Keep peeing!!!! :flower:


----------



## mom and ttc

i cant believe it, you are so lucky to have such a strong little girl! made me cry!

hope your family comes around and ones you feel better you can kick them :D


----------



## dare2dream

you really are an inspiration. i started reading this thread and almost closed it out fearing the worst but im so happy i stuck it out and got to share with you your amazing story and your special baby girl. you can both do this. i just know you can. big huge hugs


----------



## mom2beagain

Ha ha ha. Once I feel better and my family comes around I'm gonna do more than kick. :) I've actually decided that none of them are welcome at the hospital, the house, the street, the corner by my house, the yard, etc when she finally arrives. Eat that assholes. Lol... sorry.


----------



## Iamblessed

You are a huge inspiration to me and I am sure everyone else reading your story!! I am so happy for you and thankful all is going well. I will continue to pray for you and yours and congrats on one more milestone!! Keep kicking and staying put Alana we are all rooting for you!! :hug:!!


----------



## lisab1986

So will they deliver alana as soon as she hits 24 weeks or are they planning on keeping her cooking as long as they can?


----------



## admiral765

Just read this thread and oh my gosh, you are such an inspiration!! There is me banging on about my sisters wedding and SIL stealing my baby name!lol! Furthermore after everything you have gone through you still took the effort to comment on my post, you are one in a million! Reading this puts everything in perspective! I truly wish all the best for you and your family, your OH seems so supportive and your amazing relationship shines through on your updates! Alana is such a pretty name, sounds like you are both fighting strong and still smiling through it. I will be sure to keep checking in for more and more good news to follow :) xx


----------



## mom2beagain

lisab1986 said:


> So will they deliver alana as soon as she hits 24 weeks or are they planning on keeping her cooking as long as they can?

They are going to let her cook as long as possible. They planned on doing a CSection at 36 weeks... they are wanting to do it now between 33-34 weeks. But heck... if she wants to stay in there and cook until her due date thats fine with me. Maybe I should try to bribe her with cookies. 

They did say though, once I hit V Day, if I go into labor again, they will not be stopping it, or even attempting to. They will let her come and then take care of her from there in the NICU.


----------



## lisab1986

mom2beagain said:


> lisab1986 said:
> 
> 
> So will they deliver alana as soon as she hits 24 weeks or are they planning on keeping her cooking as long as they can?
> 
> They are going to let her cook as long as possible. They planned on doing a CSection at 36 weeks... they are wanting to do it now between 33-34 weeks. But heck... if she wants to stay in there and cook until her due date thats fine with me. Maybe I should try to bribe her with cookies.
> 
> They did say though, once I hit V Day, if I go into labor again, they will not be stopping it, or even attempting to. They will let her come and then take care of her from there in the NICU.Click to expand...

Oh thats good news! You can bet now shes got herself cumfy she will want to stay put bless her..looks like you will be in hospital for the long haul though..best place for you though x


----------



## mom2beagain

lisab1986 said:


> mom2beagain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisab1986 said:
> 
> 
> So will they deliver alana as soon as she hits 24 weeks or are they planning on keeping her cooking as long as they can?
> 
> They are going to let her cook as long as possible. They planned on doing a CSection at 36 weeks... they are wanting to do it now between 33-34 weeks. But heck... if she wants to stay in there and cook until her due date thats fine with me. Maybe I should try to bribe her with cookies.
> 
> They did say though, once I hit V Day, if I go into labor again, they will not be stopping it, or even attempting to. They will let her come and then take care of her from there in the NICU.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thats good news! You can bet now shes got herself cumfy she will want to stay put bless her..looks like you will be in hospital for the long haul though..best place for you though xClick to expand...

I don't looooove the hospital. But I feel more comfortable being here than being at home with everything going on. At least I am here so if something happens we can deal with it right away instead of waiting for me to make the hour plus journey to get here. The food is decent too... lol. For the preggies they have 'room service'. You can call whenever you want and order what ever you want from the menu and they bring it to you in about 35 minutes. WONDERFUL! :) I'll have to upload a picture. I will say the view from my window is breath taking... especially in the morning. And yeah... I'll be in here until I deliver. Perfectly fine with me though... I miss my son soooooo much. But he comes to visit every day. Whatever it takes to get my little princess out safely.


----------



## branjo

OUR PRAYERS have been answered!!! I am so incredibly happy for you guys! WHat a miracle! I will continue to send prayer your way!


----------



## Pinkie88

I'm glad you like the food. I can imagine that helps a lot, having food you like. :)


----------



## lisab1986

mom2beagain said:


> lisab1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mom2beagain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisab1986 said:
> 
> 
> So will they deliver alana as soon as she hits 24 weeks or are they planning on keeping her cooking as long as they can?
> 
> They are going to let her cook as long as possible. They planned on doing a CSection at 36 weeks... they are wanting to do it now between 33-34 weeks. But heck... if she wants to stay in there and cook until her due date thats fine with me. Maybe I should try to bribe her with cookies.
> 
> They did say though, once I hit V Day, if I go into labor again, they will not be stopping it, or even attempting to. They will let her come and then take care of her from there in the NICU.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thats good news! You can bet now shes got herself cumfy she will want to stay put bless her..looks like you will be in hospital for the long haul though..best place for you though xClick to expand...
> 
> I don't looooove the hospital. But I feel more comfortable being here than being at home with everything going on. At least I am here so if something happens we can deal with it right away instead of waiting for me to make the hour plus journey to get here. The food is decent too... lol. For the preggies they have 'room service'. You can call whenever you want and order what ever you want from the menu and they bring it to you in about 35 minutes. WONDERFUL! :) I'll have to upload a picture. I will say the view from my window is breath taking... especially in the morning. And yeah... I'll be in here until I deliver. Perfectly fine with me though... I miss my son soooooo much. But he comes to visit every day. Whatever it takes to get my little princess out safely.Click to expand...

Good god! If i was having that kinda service they would have trouble getting rid of me! 
I was kept in for the night when i was pregnant woth my first and i was in for at least 24hours and never even gave me anything to eat or drink..i had a plastic mattress with one sheet over it..one sheet to cover me up with and one pillow with no pillow case :wacko:
I have to admit it was better when i went in to actually give birth..i was in from the wednesday to the friday evening and i cant remember exactly what i had to eat ut i do remember having a cheese sandwich for my tea :haha: Thats the NHS for ya they would rather see you starve than spend more money then they need to lol


----------



## mom2beagain

Pinkie88 said:


> I'm glad you like the food. I can imagine that helps a lot, having food you like. :)

I throw up most of it... but it tastes sooo good going down. :)


----------



## xloulabellex

All sounds promising hun :)

Yessss show us a view photo hehe!

tbh.. whats a few weeks in hospital - compared to a life time with a little princess! WORTH IT.

Glad your son comes every day :)
xxx


----------



## xAmiixLouisex

Glad things are looking better. Hope everything goes well for at least another 4 weeks! Obviously, we want princess to stay in there as long as possible. But, will feel abit more reassured once V-day comes. x


----------



## anniehannie

OMG what fantasic updates :happydance:

The power of prayer and postive thoughts - amazing xx

Like all the other posts, I am so thrilled for you and wow Alana's heartbeat increasing, the gestation increasing, your kidney getting better - this is miracle after miracle.

You are truly inspirational and I will continue to follow your amazing journey - Alana is a special little (well not so little now :) ) bean xx


----------



## KahluaCupcake

I had to head for the computer after I got home from work tonight....and I was so afraid of the worst. I held my breath coming back to the thread, but had to know...and I am so happy, and so relieved! Your little girl is amazing, and your strength and absolute inability to give up on your daughter is INSPIRING. Again: shame on your family, shame on the doctors who wanted to hurry along "the inevitable." Shame on anyone who doubted your intuition. And you....are amazing!
I agree with your nurse. I hope to be half the mother you are. 
You and Alana are blessed, and definitely being watched over.


----------



## babybrums

It's so nice to click on this thread and read positive updates. Brings a tear to my eye every time. You and your little one have been through so much - you deserve something positive for a change!


----------



## Cherbare

I've been sending all my positive energy your way hoping for a good update and I ended up getting a great one! Soooooo happy to hear you and your baby girl are doing better and excellent news about the bonus two weeks! Keep it up! You're a strong mama and that's what keeps that baby girl of yours going :) xxx


----------



## frangi33

What entertainment have you got in hospital? Are you able to do any work or have you been signed off? Im so glad that Alana is comfy and has decided to stay put its the best news! however if all goes well there's a good few weeks of you laid on your back so if you're stuck for ideas perhaps we could think of some things for you :)


----------



## ttclou25

Glad to see she is fighting, i wish you all the best at this hard time. xxx


----------



## andersondyson

WOW!!!! what a strong mummy you are. you really have been to hell and back and you still seem like you could take on the world. I would love to know you. I really do read with a smile and it does help to put little worries and problems into perspective! Stay strong you AMAZING woman xxxxxxx


----------



## hnaturally

You and your girl are amazing women! I'm so happy to read your updates that I'm actually crying!


----------



## breakingdawn

Just read through this entire thread... I am behind! But I wanted to say you and your little girl are now in my daily thoughts and prayers.


----------



## domesticdiva

My goodness girlie, you & your baby girl are troopers! Keep it up, you're doing amazing & I am so, so happy for the good news. I hope she stays put for a lot longer & you feel as good as you can during all this. I haven't seen this thread until just today and read it from start to ending in amazement. Your baby already has such a purpose in life & God obviously wants her to survive this & live. She has already touched so many ppl just reading through this! An inspiration to many you are. And that post you had about the nurse that said when she ever has children and making you cry... wow, that would just make your day. Made me cry haha Hang in there! I'm going to be checking back for updates.


----------



## maysiemoo

I have been sending some positive energy as well. I hope your feeling better x


----------



## sarakuday

So glad to hear your baby girl is doing well. You have been handling this so much better than I could have. My thoughts and prayers are for your Alana. Please keep us posted. Only 4 more weeks :flower:


----------



## Maybe1daysoon

*God is so good*


----------



## Tacey

Hope all is going well for you today :hugs:


----------



## Martz

Thinking of you x


----------



## bubbywings

Baby Alana please keep holding on for your mommy and daddy!


----------



## beccad

I'm so relieved to read that things are still going well! I'm not religious, but when stuff like this happens it does make me wonder...


----------



## lili_angel

I've been reading this thread from day one & I've never quite known what to say, so instead each night I have said a silent prayer for you....I actually think just about all of us have to be honest. 

I actually choked when I read how well Alana was doing.....it really has made my day to see how strong she's becoming....& how very lucky she is to have a stubborn Mummy like you! Sometimes as Mum's we have to put our foot down & say "No! I know what's best for my child, all your medical wisdom sometimes has little affect against pure will".

I know you will relish each & every day she is inside you....& as long as you keep your head high & pushing through she will feel so much love & continue to grow.

I am sorry that your family aren't able to give you the love & encouragement that we all are able to. But then as long as you & OH & your little boy are sticking together, we'll all be here holding you up if you need the support.

I look forward to your next update...

All my love n hugs xxx


----------



## mom2beagain

Hi everyone. I feel a bit weird posting. This is Jessica's husband, Tom. She requested that I log on and update this thread. I can now see why. She has been so deeply touched by everyone on this site, and I can say now that I truly am as well. 

The baby is doing wonderfully. Jessica however is not holding up as well. Her kidneys have become so severely infected that she is going through another round of IV antibiotics and steroids. She doesn't have much energy and they have been keeping her sedated to help manage the pain she is having. The doctors feel that by keeping her sedated most of the time there will be less stress on the baby. However, as her husband I feel deep within my heart that if she can make it another four weeks it might be in her best interest to deliver the baby early. She amazes me more and more every day as a mother with her will to carry on and push through everything. If put in her position I do not know if I could be as strong as her. Hopefully I don't get reported or anything for posting through her account, she wanted to make sure that everyone knew the baby was doing well. It seems she has forgotten about her own health along the way. I guess that means its my turn to make sure that she is well also. Healthy mom, healthy baby. Her doctors are very optimistic that the infection is under control and will start to subside within the coming days. She has already broke her fever which maxed out the other night at 104.6. Every time I try to tell her she needs to take care of herself, she just says that she is, and its her job to make sure that our child makes it into the world safely. You women, as mothers, truly are amazing creatures. I have an even deeper respect for my wife now. 

Her son is keeping constant vigil, refusing to go to school. He wants to make sure that he is here waiting so that he can be the first person she sees when they let her wake up tonight. I am sure if she feels up to it, even though I would prefer her to rest, she will get on and post an update. 

So basically, baby is okay, mom is struggling but she is a fighter so I have no doubt that she will be fine as well. I will make sure I let her know when she comes around that you have been checking up on her. 

Thank you for all of your support for my family at this time. 

Regards, 
Tom


----------



## feeble

Thank you so so much for the update Tom! You give that special fantastic woman a gentle hug from us all x


----------



## mrsrof

Please let Jessica know how amazing we all think she is xxx


----------



## admiral765

Thanx so much Tom, been checking in all day for any updates. Your post made me cry! She is so incredible as are you. You both have such a caring and loving relationship and we all wish such amazing people the best outcome possible of course, you both deserve it! I hope your wonderful wife feels better soon! Lots of love to you both, your son and Alana, always thinking of you xx


----------



## bumpycat

Thank you so much for the update - we're all rooting for your whole family, every step of the way. You're in our thoughts and prayers tonight.


----------



## anniehannie

Thank you for the update Tom :) 

So glad to hear Alana is doing well and we will all continue to prayer that Jessica makes a full and speedy recovery.

Jessica is an inspiration and we are all rooting for you all xx


----------



## The Alchemist

Thank you, Tom, for your update on her. She's been through so much, both mom and baby. They're both very inspiring to us all. We hope only the best, and will keep visiting her in spirit through prayers and checking up on her here. Please let her know we're rooting for her and baby.

Blessings.


----------



## Babytimeagain

Ive just got home from hospital myself tonight as my kidneys have been playing up too so Ive had some iv anti B's & now Im home on oral ones... I can not believe how her doctors have not allowed surgery yet mind did so at around 14 and 16 weeks putting me in a less painful place! Knowing the awful pain your wife is going through personaly I know she is an amazing woman through and through but I guess you know that even better....Thinking of you all xx


----------



## Cherbare

Thank you for the update Tom! I wish you all the best and I hope you are getting yourself some rest too although I'm sure that's been hard with all the stress and worrying! Good luck!


----------



## Gitlost80

Thanks for the update Daddy-O, hope Mama feels better soon. You guys hang in there and take care of each other. We are all still praying you guys get through this,in sickness and in health.You are very strong people and are to be admired. It must be hard for you to watch her go through this and Im guessing watching her go through all the emotional and physical pain of this whole situation is what sparked your families to tell her that maybe she should give up a while back. No one wants to see their loved ones hurt,and it seems like theres never the right thing to say in these situations. For her, there is nothing anyone can tell her to change her mind,she is in Mommy mode,and experiencing the strongest bond known to man,a mother and child.Even if she is on deaths door,and suffering,she wont see it that way.She is a mom and doing everything in her power to keep baby ok. Motherhood is Self Sacrifice and she is showing the most severe form of it. She is stronger than most and we are all rooting for you guys. Keep up the good work Mom and Dad!:flower:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Oh my goodness. I just read the whole thing! It is insane everything that has happened. I am glad things seem to be going to good now. Keep up the good work all of you!


----------



## libbylou

Thanks for the update Tom!
So happy to hear Alana is still strong and healthy, but sorry to hear about Jessica's ongoing health problems.
Your wife is a courageous fighter and an inspiration and your daughter is proving to be the same!
Your family continues to be in my prayers on a regular basis :hugs:


----------



## cliqmo

Thank you for the update Tom! Love, hugs and very best wishes to your family xx


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

oh my goodness! This is crazy! I am glad things are better for Alana though! I hope Mom gets better asap!!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

:hugs: I hope the infection subsides quickly and Jessica is feeling better soon!! Sending love from across the pond :flower: xxx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Thanks for the update Tom, give that wonderful, inspiring woman a hug from us and let her know we're thinking about her. I hope she's feeling better soon and I hope both her and Alana stay well and carry on fighting strong. You're angel baby is looking down on you so I am sure that she will make sure your wonderful wife and baby girl are just fine!!!


----------



## Smile181c

I've just read this whole thread from page one and have been through so many emotions - I can't get over how incredibly strong you are and how inspiring you are fighting for your little girl the way you are. I'm literally sat here forcing back tears (only because I'm at work - if I was at home I'd be sobbing).

I'll definitely be keeping you all in my prayers, what an amazing woman you are!

Thanks for updating Tom, I can't imagine what you're all going through right now

Sorry if I overstepped the mark as I'm only in first tri but I couldn't have read all of that and then closed the thread - I have everything crossed and more that Alana makes it into the world safely and after v day xx


----------



## babybrums

Thank you so much for updating Tom! I think I speak for lots of other women on here when I say I check back everyday to see how Jessica and Alana are doing. I start crying every time I read a new post. She is an amazing woman and Alana is one amazing little girl. Here's to hoping Jessica makes a quick recovery!


----------



## laura077

Thank you so much for your update, Tom. We'll keep praying that Jessica and Alana keep getting better!


----------



## maria86

Thank you so much for the update! Your post made me cry my eyes out! I am hoping and praying for mommy and baby to get better as soon as possible! Jessica has a wonderful husband! Your support means so much to them both!


----------



## Tacey

Thanks for updating us Tom. As you can see, there are lots of us thinking about your family at the moment. Make sure you take care of yourself too. This must be a terribly difficult time for you. I hope Jessica is soon feeling much better. You have a very special wife and daughter!


----------



## Iamblessed

Thank you Tom for your update as I have been checking in alot to see how everyone is doing!! Again as you have heard this several times your update has the tears rolling but its a good thing. I am so thankful to hear that the progression is there and everything is looking better and granted mom is having a rough time but as a pp said its because she is in mommy mode and is willing to sacrifice all for the safety and life of your child. She is a very special person and so is your daughter. They are such fighters but I will continue to pray for the health of your wife that she will have a speedy recovery and for your Little One to hang in there and cook as long as possible with no other complications. Tom -you need to take care of you as well so that you can be Jessicas stronghold and be everything she needs you to be as you already have been. You need the energy also to take care of you. We all appreciate everything you are doing as a dad and a husband and watching over those 2. God bless you in your journey to having a healthy baby and a healthy wife!! :hug: and love to all:)


----------



## Gitlost80

Good Morning MaMa and Daddy. I am posting on my Facebook for extra prayers for your family. Im not typically very religious,more of a wild and crazy type,but I have been so touched about your journey for your little one, I think about you guys first thing every morning and lay in bed at night thinking of your situation. I think there are a whole lot of other people on here who feel the same exact way as me. I will be changing my online mood to "inspired", and will be keeping it that way for the duration of your families Journey. Hope MaMa is feeling better today.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Tom, bless you and your family xx I am watching your and your wife's ticker and screaming for it to get to 24 weeks, many prayers your way xx


----------



## mare

Thanks for the update, Just sending:hugs:
Stay strong x


----------



## mom2beagain

Hi girls. I'm awake. And groggy. Feels like I've been away for far too long. I was able to see that my husband posted for me and I appreciate him for that. 

Thank you for all the prayers. I'm feeling much better. A little pain, but nothing out of the ordinary. Alana is doing well. And I am fairly certain that she is attempting to learn how to break dance in there. 

Thanks again. I will post more later on when I come around a bit more. :)


----------



## Geegees

:) Glad your back with us!


----------



## NickyNack

mom2beagain said:


> Hi girls. I'm awake. And groggy. Feels like I've been away for far too long. I was able to see that my husband posted for me and I appreciate him for that.
> 
> Thank you for all the prayers. I'm feeling much better. A little pain, but nothing out of the ordinary. Alana is doing well. And I am fairly certain that she is attempting to learn how to break dance in there.
> 
> Thanks again. I will post more later on when I come around a bit more. :)

Hey Jessica! Welcome back to BnB - we've all been rooting for you and hope you are all doing ok xx


----------



## admiral765

Yay! Glad things have got better for you and Alana is ok! Good to hear from you hun xx


----------



## cliqmo

Welcome back Jessica!! Glad to hear you are feeling a little better and Alana is stick making herself known :yipee:


----------



## Babytimeagain

Fantastic to see you back on here I am so happy to hear your pain is bearable....you are doing a fab job girl xx


----------



## Tacey

Welcome back! So glad you're feeling better xx


----------



## Eccleston2011

Welcome back! Glad your feeling better! :hugs:


----------



## lili_angel

Ain't nothing wrong with a breakdancing baby...great to hear from u sweetheart! And Alana, u keep busting them moves!!! xxx


----------



## babybrums

So glad that you're feeling better. And Alana seems to be getting along just fine lol! Keep it up little one :)


----------



## _jellybean_

Welcome back. I am continuing to pray for you, Alana, and your family. Your strength, and the strength of little Alana amazes me. She sure is a fighter, as are you. Massive hugs:hugs2:


----------



## EmzLouise

Just read the whole thread... You are such an inspiration, as is your beautiful daughter. Situations like this are so difficult, when everyone is saying 'no, no, no' it takes a hell of a lot of courage to not accept that response, and fight. That is exactly what you and your baby are doing. 

You are so, so strong. I'm not religious, but I am praying for you. Hope you and your wonderful family are doing well today, and little Alana is kicking you senseless haha! :hugs:


----------



## Iamblessed

Welcome back bump buddy and glad to hear all is getting better.wanted to catch up with you haven't had a chance yet. sorry you still are going through so much but yay for being a step closer to v day!!! Sorry you still have pain and hope that will be resolved soon!!! Glad they are doing so much more to help!!!Yay for breakdancing babys!! That is great and glad she is doing so well. What a little fighter and so is momma!! Praying for you everyday and little one and hubby to keep up the strength he needs!! God bless you and yours!Please continue to update!!


----------



## CountryDarlin

I haven't been on bnb all week due to a broke down laptop, but the first thing I checked was to see how you two are doing...glad to see things are getting better! xoxo


----------



## bubbywings

You and your family are so strong!


----------



## HellBunny

Glad things are going well! :D xxx


----------



## Maybe1daysoon

Just checking on ya! I hope everything is well.


----------



## frangi33

Hope you are feeling better? I've been telling everyone I know about your amazing journey, fingers crossed that you are feeling fit and well again soon x


----------



## mom and ttc

Any updates, how are you and Alana doing??


----------



## xxchloexx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## libbylou

Thinking of you guys and hope you and Alana are both doing better!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I hope things are going OK. :hugs2:


----------



## mommy12

just wanted to pop in and say what an inspirational story, i will be stalking to see how things are going my prayers are with you as well


----------



## babymama86

Ive only just found this thread and i wanted to say that yours and your little Alanas courage is absolutely incredible! You are both so strong and i will keep you in my prayers! Xx


----------



## JadeEmChar

~*~*~*~*Sending you and your family many prayers and best wishes~~*~**~*


----------



## Smile181c

Hope everything is okay! x


----------



## MissPeanut

Reading all this has just made me sob my eyes out at work! You and your little princess are truly inspirational!! And what a lovely husband and son you have you should be so pround :) :hugs:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Keep checking back for an update.. Its worrying when you go quiet. Truly hope everything is okay x


----------



## mom2beagain

Hi everyone. 

Sorry for going MIA. I promise it is for good reason. We had to have some testing done for Princess Alana to make sure that there were no abnormalities after all the medications, tests are all normal. And yes, she is still a girl. 

Contractions have been non-existent for about two days. Even with the new stitch I am still somehow leaking out small amounts of fluid, but they are keeping a close eye on that, and so far the level is a little low, but nothing concerning yet. My kidneys are starting to cooperate, and even though they are still incredibly painful, all signs of infection are gone. 

I have gained 1 pound, WOO HOO! I wish it was more, but I will take what I can get. I am back on Heparin injections now because of the obvious clotting risk, so that stinks, but its better than a clot. I have made a new friend, who is in the room next to me, so its nice having someone to talk to at times. I am being discharged on Friday if all goes well, and will be allowed to stay at home, obviously on bed rest and will have a visit from a home nurse once a day. 

Alana is currently measuring in at 13.6 inches and 1.2lbs. Chunker. :) 

Well, that's all I really have. Sometimes, no news is good news in this case. Thanks for checking up, and I will try to be more regular in my posts. They have had me pretty busy in here and my mother flew up from Illinois to stay with me in the hospital for a few days and help out with DS at home. 

Take care ladies.


----------



## cliqmo

Truly wonderful news that you are both doing okay :yipee:


----------



## mrsrof

So so happy to hear that Alana's doing well and that your infection has gone and your body is cooperating with you xxxx Fingers crossed everything stays on the up and you can go home on Fri xx


----------



## kristinaxo

wonderful news! :D i keep checking back from third tri and i am so happy for yous! you & your daughter are fighters!xx


----------



## maysiemoo

Glad to hear your feeling better.


----------



## admiral765

Oh hun that is brilliant news! Hope you can all get home soon! btw don't worry about checking in with us!lol! You have alot on hun, we understand! And no news is good news! xx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Fab news!! We're all cheering you on x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

That's great news! :mrgreen:


----------



## mom and ttc

awesome news!!! 
i was wondering how you want to be on bedrest with you son :D 
are they going to induce you at 24 weeks or let you go as far as possible!!! it is amazing that you went through all this, and showed the docs to not suggest the wrong thing. you have a fighter! so glad everything is going well!!!


----------



## HellBunny

Fab news hun! glad to see your girlie is gaining well too, she will be be a chunky monkey in no time :) xxx


----------



## bubbywings

So glad to hear good news.


----------



## Maybe1daysoon

awesome!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So glad to hear you're both doing so well. Glad the infection is gone and you're feeling better, and Alana is growing so well. You're both so strong, I know you can fight this all the way. That gorgeous little girl of yours won't let you down!!! 

xx


----------



## kateqpr

That is great - some well deserved calm after the storm you've been going through. And can't believe you're almost at 22 weeks! Not long now to 24 and then each day will feel
Like such an achievement. Will they offer you steroids at that point? I had them at 24 weeks after they thought I was in preterm labour and it made me feel psychologically so much better and knew it was boosting g my LO's chances too 

X


----------



## dare2dream

amazing to hear that your boh doing well. so happy :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

Fantastic update, praying so hard for you both xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylam

Great news! So glad things r continuing to improve!


----------



## Iamblessed

I am so happy and thankful to hear the news!! What a blessing!! Anyway Alana sounds like she is doing great and so does mommy!! So happy you are going home soon. You need to be able to relax comfortably and in familiar surroundings. Thank you for updating and as someone else said you don't need to worry about all of use you have alot on your plate and no news is good news!! take care sweetie and my the Lord continue to bless you and yours!!:)


----------



## Iamblessed

:hug:


----------



## Kristina6292

So glad to hear your feeling better and LO is doing brilliantly!


----------



## Babytimeagain

Yeah thats the kinda post we were all hoping for....fantastic news Im so happy for you xx


----------



## Gitlost80

Good News MaMa! Now just keep your feet up and try not to go too stir crazy while on bed rest. Keep her cookin'.:flower:


----------



## libbylou

Great news! Things just keep getting better with every post and I am so happy for you!


----------



## frangi33

happy happy :)


----------



## babybrums

So glad everything is better!!!


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

Fantastic news :) keep up the fight! Sending lots of :hugs: xxx


----------



## HopefulKirsty

lovely to log on and see an updae from you. You're doing so well to get this far, almost at 24 weeks :)


----------



## ZoeZo

I've only just moved over to 2nd tri, so first time I have seen this thread - I've just read it from start to finish, I've been through so many emotions over the last 20 minutes, I'm sure not one of us reading has had a dry eye!

Hang in their Alana and Jessica, sending tonnes of positive vibes x


----------



## Loz0912

Fab news! Keep us all posted! X


----------



## EmzLouise

SO glad to hear this news! Keep well, wishing you all the best :hugs:


----------



## MissingBubs

Such fantastic news. Your little girl is so so unbelievably strong and resiliant. She must get it from her Mummy. Keep doing what you are doing you marvolous lady. xx


----------



## Canada8

go Alana go!! you and your daughter are fighters that will win the race!! I just read this from the beginning to end and am so happy for you


----------



## sequeena

I am so glad your LO is hanging on in there xx

My waters broke at 14 weeks but my LO hung on in there. Thankfully I did not go into labour and I continued to leak until the waters rehealed at 24 weeks. My water levels were low, at their lowest they were 1.3cm but baby can continue to grow and she seems to be doing really well. I hope you get to 24 weeks and beyond with your stitch :)


----------



## Jade_Kitten

hope you are home relaxing now :)


----------



## Maybe1daysoon

just checkin in on ya!


----------



## beccad

Great news :hugs: You're making those doctors and your family eat their words :rofl:


----------



## Maidenet

Brilliant update!!!! xxxxx


----------



## nancyroo1808

Just letting you know how happy I am for you and your LO, hope to get an update soon!


----------



## frangi33

Hoping to hear how your little chunker is coming along - are you doing a blog?


----------



## mommylam

thinking of you and Alana......


----------



## barasti

Just read the thread top to bottom, I have laughed, I have cried (and cried), I have smiled and I am SO GLAD you punched the doctor.

Love, love, love to you and your family!! <3


----------



## ann89

Wow your story is so touching and put a tear to my eye. Alana is so strong! And it's amazing how much support here it's amazing! I'll be praying for you! I hope you get better and Alana keeps staying strong! Your truly blessed!


----------



## JessRmom

I'm praying you and Alana stay well!!


----------



## Gitlost80

Thinking of You!:hugs:


----------



## Geegees

Hope you're doing ok x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Just read the thread. WOW what an amazing woman you are and you have such a little fighter in there! So glad things seem to be heading in the right direction, keep us updated hun x


----------



## Maybe1daysoon

hope everything is still going well!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Hoping the silence is a good thing and you're both alright. Thinking of you often x


----------



## annagrace

What an amazing woman you are! And WHAT a little angel you have! xxx


----------



## nicola ttc

Just read this whole thread and had to post to say what a wonderful, strong, devoted, inspirational woman you are. 
I'm so glad you punched the Dr. He deserved it.
Praying for you and your little Princess Alana.:hugs:


----------



## ilove3baby

YAAAAAAYYYY!!! I am so happy for you and babygirl!!!!!!! You two are both soooo strong!


----------



## mom2beagain

Alana Lynn was born on January 19th, 2011 at 4:27 pm weighing in at 1 lb 9 oz and measuring 14 1/4 inch long. Gestational age guessed to be 23 +5. She made an attempt at life, so the doctors did put her on a vent and moved her to the NICU. A week later she was removed from the vent and placed on a CPAP machine. On January 28th she developed a massive bleed and on January 29th at 11:29 pm she left this world. 

I have not been able to bring myself to post, as I was at the hospital constantly, and now hate to bring you ladies terrible news. Thank you for all the praying that you had been doing. 

We are glad we had the time with her that we did.


----------



## TwilightAgain

Oh my. I'm so so sorry for your loss.

This world is so cruel :cry: my thoughts are with you and your family. :hugs:

Rest in peace angel :flow:


----------



## taterbean

I'm so sorry for your loss! I've been hoping to hear better news from you. Know that you're in all of our thoughts.


----------



## ZoeZo

Oh my word, I don't know what to say, I saw you had posted an update, and although was hoping no news of late was good new, I had a horrible sinking feeling that I didn't want to read it either.

Nothing I say will take away your pain but I am so so sorry, my heart goes out to you all, you should be proud how strong you, Alana, her brother and father have been, fly with the angels little one :( xx :angel:


----------



## Tacey

I am so, so sorry to hear this. Thinking of you and your family :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Geegees

Oh no. I'm so sorry. RIP little one. MASSIVE HUGS TO YOU. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dk1234

So sorry. Thought and prayers for you.


----------



## loverguts

Im so sorry to read your sad news. I haven't really posted in here much but i have always kept up to date with it to see how you and Alana were doing, i was really not expecting your latest update, it seemed like everything was getting better and better for you both.
I feel so sad thinking about all that you've been through, i was really hoping that this was going to be happy ending for you.
You are such a strong person, i hope you manage to pull through this. Thinking of you xxx R.I.P to your little baby Alana :hugs:


----------



## Kristina6292

Oh hun massive hugs to you, im so sorry but glad you got to spend some time with her. You've been so strong and you should be very proud of how strong you have been. 
My love goes to you and your family. X


----------



## loving_life

So sorry to hear this. I have been checking back to this thread everyday and saw you had posted and am so upset for you and your family. :(

My heart goes out to you and your baby girls. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xloulabellex

Honey.. I am so so so so sorry to have read this :(

I really was hoping for good news <3 i'm sending you ridiculous amounts of hugs.

You are so brave, she would have been so proud of her mummy. x x x


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm so sorry hun. Take care of yourself. Fly high little one x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm so sorry that this cruel world has taken another princess from you. But she will be looking down on you now alongside Avery and her sister can tell her just how wonderfully strong you were for them. 

I wish you all the luck in the world and I am so terribly sorry for your loss. I know nothing we can say will bring you better but I would like to assure you that all of us are saddened by the news of your loss, I feel like I knew her and it is heartbreaking to hear that she is with the angels now. You are in our thoughts and I thank God you have your wonderful husband and son to lean on right now and that they have you. 

This is truly a sad day indeed xx


----------



## Iamblessed

I don't even know where to start....I am sitting in tears right now as I was so hoping for the best and that all the prayers would be answered. I really don't know what to say other then this I am so sorry that this has happened to you and your family. You are a very strong and tight knit family as it seems and I pray that the Lord will give you and the family a start to a quick healing. I pray that the Lord would surround you with His love and healing at this tough time and that the angels be with you as well. Your Alana would be so proud of you for your fight and what an awesome mommy you are. Be rest assured that Alana is watching over you and is by your side. Again I am so sorry and feel at a loss for words. Thank you for being my bump buddy as well. To your angel Alana- Fly high with the angels sweetie as there is a special place for you!! Tom- I am so sorry you have been through this and pray for strength for you and a start to a quick healing. You are an amazing husband to your wife. :hug: to the whole family! will be praying daily for you all!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

So, so sorry to read this saddest of updates, sending you and your family masses of love over these hardest of times :(xx


----------



## feeble

:( so, so sorry :(


----------



## lisab1986

im so sorry :cry: i was really hoping she was pulling through for you all. You were both so, so strong :hugs:


----------



## bumpycat

So sorry to hear the sad news. What a fighter your little girl was for you - she takes after her mom 100%. :hugs:


----------



## katix333

So so sorry :'( xxx


----------



## RBurnett

Very sorry to hear about your lil girl. Sending hugs xx


----------



## mumj18

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your daughter would be extremely proud of you and grateful for everything you went through for her. Your truly fought for her. You are one of the most inspirational women I've read about. Stay strong, love to you and your family xxx


----------



## NickyNack

I'm so very sorry for your loss, :hugs: xxx


----------



## SassyLou

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## RAL3

I am so so sorry for your loss. I have just read all these pages and you and Alana have been amazing and fought so hard together. Much love to you and your family x


----------



## chrislo4

I am truly so sad to read your latest update. Truly heartbreaking. My thoughts are with you and hubby. Sleep well Alana Lynn xx


----------



## xAmiixLouisex

My heart just broke. :(

So sorry for your loss xx

:hugs:


----------



## admiral765

Oh honey, I am so so sorry! Its just heartbreaking. Sometimes the world is so cruel. You have been amazing, as well as Tom so I hope you can both take some comfort in knowing that you both went above and beyond for your gorgeous girls! Sending lots of love to you and your beautiful family xx


----------



## PoodleMommy

Oh I am so terribly sorry to read this news!! :( Bless her little heart, she was a fighter to the end... love and prayers to all of you as you grieve the loss of precious Alana......


----------



## AEM1803

I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Mommy2be20

I'm so terribly sorry for your loss :cry: Bless little Alana's heart for trying her best and giving you time with her, I hope she sleeps tight. My thoughts are with you and your family through this heartbreaking time :hugs: xxxx


----------



## maria86

So sorry for your loss :cry::hugs:


----------



## ilove3baby

Rest in Peace Precious Angel...Your little girl put up such a fight. Prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## amandabear

I'm so sorry, your daughter was such a fighter, and i think you are such an amazing and brave mummy . I understand how you must be feeling right now, i lost a little boy at 21 weeks last year, my thoughts are with you all yourfamily right now. Amanda x


----------



## ifoundmysoul

sorry for your loss, hugs x


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Absolutely devasted for you. She fought so hard, as did you. I'm so, so sorry.

Rest in peace baby Alana. Both girls can look after eachother now, up there in the clouds x


----------



## Sousou

I am so sorry for your loss darling. I was so hoping for a good outcome. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Hugs x


----------



## purple_pigeon

I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you & your family. :hugs: xx


----------



## emma33

so sorry to her about your loss, another bright star , lots of love x


----------



## Willow92

So so sorry for your loss :( My thoughts are with you x x


----------



## Stevielyn

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Unbridled

I'm so sorry about your loss. You and your little girl fought so hard, and it's so terribly unfair it had to end this way.


----------



## barasti

Oh No, No!!! I am so sorry!! You both fought to the bitter end, I am sure Alana knows just how much she is loved and cherished.

I will pray for your family's healing and may Alana rest in peace with the Lord

xoxoxo


----------



## Katie1980

I am so sorry for your loss. Massive love and hugs to you and your family. Rest in peace angel. Xx


----------



## SaMa86

Just wanted to say so sorry for you honey! you did everything you could and you faught so hard! take time to grieve, but you are a strong woman and i know you'll get through this when youre ready to xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## geckorachel

I am so sorry for your loss, you both fought SO hard for your little girl. You did everything you humanly could xxxx


----------



## mommylam

I was so worried that something had happened when you weren't updating. You had yourself such a strong little girl and there are no words that I know that will bring you any comfort in her being too precious for this world. May peace find it's way to your heart when you are ready for it. Alana's story is one that I shall never forget. Her and her mommy were such fighters and truly an inspiration to us all!!!!


----------



## HopefulKirsty

I am so so sorry to hear of your loss. There are no words.

You are an amazing Mother and gave your beautiful little girl the best chance at life, you stuck up for her when everyone else had given up and although that may not bring you comfort yet I hope it does in the future.


----------



## HellBunny

I'm so sorry :( Sending you massive hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

:cry: I'm so sorrr for your loss hun. You both fought so hard, your princess touched so many hearts in the short time this world was blessed to have her. Sleep tight princesss heaven has gained a beautiful angel :hugs: x


----------



## j3ss

My heart goes out to you and your family. You and your daughter fought an incredible fight. She is in peace now, and I hope that you find your peace soon too.


----------



## Mummy_Mac

There are no words. 

xxxxxxx


----------



## bumpin2012

Im so sorry for your loss. My heart is breaking for you...


----------



## bbyno1

Im so,deeply sorry:hugs:


----------



## babybrums

Don't even know what to say other than I'm so sorry for your loss. Thank you for updating everyone. I can't even begin to imagine the strength that took. You truly are a remarkable woman. Peace be with you baby Alana.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Oh my god. :( I am so sorry for you loss. There are no words for it. :hugs:


----------



## shescrafty

This is absolutely heartbreaking :( I always checked up on your thread to see how you & baby were doing. I am SO very sorry to hear this devastating news. Deepest condolences to you and your husband.


----------



## FarfromHome

So, so sorry to hear about your loss. My heart and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## babyfromgod

Awww hun i am so sorry to hear your news. My heart goes out to you xoxo


----------



## KahluaCupcake

I know it's been said so many times, and at this point words don't mean a thing, but I am so sorry. You are such a strong, amazing woman, and your daughter followed in your footsteps. I am so terribly sorry that you and she will not get to walk side by side in this lifetime, but she will never be forgotten. 
If you will be having a fund set up, whether for final expenses or even donations for research, let us here know. I'm sure I am not alone in saying that we would be happy to help. She deserves a legacy.


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

Jessica & Family, I cannot say how sorry I am for your loss. My heart goes out to you at this sad time. Your little girl gave it her all. She is so precious. I am so sorry :hugs: https://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/rose.gif Thinking of you at this difficult time xxxx
*

xX Sweet Dreams Avery & Alana together again Xx
https://cosgan.de/images/kao/engel/c010.gifhttps://cosgan.de/images/kao/engel/c010.gif​*


----------



## nicola ttc

So sorry to hear this.:cry:
Sending lots of love and strength for your family to get through this.:hugs:
Our angels fly high together.


----------



## sunflower2310

I have been following your story and my heart broke for you when i when your latest update. :cry:

My thoughts and prayers are with you all at the devastating time. :hugs: xxx


----------



## MissingBubs

My thoughts are with you.
Sleep tight sweet angels.
Xx


----------



## Serenity_Now

So sorry to hear. *hugs* Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. :cry:


----------



## Babytimeagain

I am like others heart broken to read this, No mother on earth could have done more for their child than you did... love to you and your family xxx


----------



## Torontogal

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. :-( There are no words.


----------



## Gitlost80

What we once enjoyed
and deeply loved
we can never lose,
for all that we deeply love
becomes a part of us.

Helen Keller


You are a strong family and are to be admired. I will pray for your peace,and comfort to your broken hearts.


----------



## EmzLouise

I'm so sorry for your loss, I have no words. You have a beautiful angel watching over you now. 

Lots of hugs to both of you x


----------



## majm1241

I am SO VERY Sorry to hear that this has happened. May the Sweet Beautiful Angel R.I.P. :cry: :hug: :angel:


----------



## anniehannie

I have just checked in for an update and am devastasted at the news xx

I can't even begin to imagine how you must feel but you did everything you could and can hopefully take some comfort from knowing your girls are together again xx

I am so so sorry this has happened to you and will prayer for you to continue having the strength and courage you have shown in abundance throughout x

God bless you and take care of yourself :flower:


----------



## JessRmom

I'm so sorry for you and your hubby. Pray you have comfort and healing. Words cannot express my sorrow for you.


----------



## ann89

So sorry for your loss. <3


----------



## Indigo77

:cry:

:nope:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm so very sorry.

I'm glad you had some time with her.

RIP


----------



## luckybreak

mom2beagain said:


> Alana Lynn was born on January 19th, 2011 at 4:27 pm weighing in at 1 lb 9 oz and measuring 14 1/4 inch long. Gestational age guessed to be 23 +5. She made an attempt at life, so the doctors did put her on a vent and moved her to the NICU. A week later she was removed from the vent and placed on a CPAP machine. On January 28th she developed a massive bleed and on January 29th at 11:29 pm she left this world.
> 
> I have not been able to bring myself to post, as I was at the hospital constantly, and now hate to bring you ladies terrible news. Thank you for all the praying that you had been doing.
> 
> We are glad we had the time with her that we did.

I just saw this thread today 02/01/11 and I started on page one and read every page, like everybody else I was sad, I got angry then with each page of updates I got hopes and I smiled and laughed...turned around and told dh about your fight and to make sure we pray for you and your little one and then I got to this update and I am crushed for you and your family...You are a wonderful mom who tried everything in this world to help your daughter and I am sure she is forever grateful of your fight. I am sorry you had such a short time with her on earth but I know you will have a chance to raise her and your other angel one day. You keep your head high when around those family members who turned their back on you, they missed the chance to be part of something special! I feel special with the hour of so I got to reading your story and your fight! God bless you and yours and I will still make sure to pray for your family and your little ones tonight. Hugs.


----------



## annagrace

Sending every ounce of love to your poor heart, i'm so sorry. I too had followed the progress of Alana and i was, and still am, truly inspired by you. 

You have honoured your two beautiful little girls xxx :flower:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mare

:cry::hugs:
so sorry x x x


----------



## frangi33

argh! Dammit :( SO gutted for you, I just don't know what else to say x


----------



## mommy12

so sorry for your loss my thoughts and prayers are with you:hugs:


----------



## Mendy

So sorry for your loss! Our thoughts and prayers are with you. You are such a strong woman, and your DH is wonderful for being your support system. Your baby angel is strong just like her mommy and gave it all she had. Thinking of your family during this difficult time. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## teal

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: xx


----------



## mrsrof

So very sorry to hear of your loss xxx my thoughts and prayers are with you xx


----------



## mightyspu

so, so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Abby_

I'm so sorry for your loss. Words can not describe how much of an inspiration you are. :hugs:


----------



## baby_mama87

I'm so very sorry for your loss, you are such a strong and inspirational woman my thoughts are with you and your family. :hugs:


----------



## jenmcn1

I'm soooo sorry...words are not enough. My heart and prayers go out to your family....may you find healing and peace in the midst. Blessings....xoxoxo


----------



## libbylou

Jessica, Tom and family - my heart is broken for you this morning :nope:

You fought so hard for Alana, you believed in her when no one else did. No one could have done more or tried harder than you did.
I am so sorry that her story ended here, but your angel girl will live on forever in your hearts. 

Many hugs for you and your family and I pray for peace and comfort for you.


----------



## heavyheart

iam so so sorry for your loss, you and your family are in my thoughts. My heart brakes for you :hugs: xxx


----------



## bubbywings

I am so very sorry for you and your husband's loss.


----------

